# Looking for tips for rescue, eval, etc.



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

So, the situation is I had a person I barely know stop me
on my morning walk (because she always has seen me
with gsd's) and ask me if I knew anyone who wanted a
7 year old male. She apparently (friend of a friend
situation?) heard of one whose owner died about a month
ago. A kindly neighbor has been caring for this boy but 
I guess is getting a bit overwhelmed with it. So, I'm
kind of on a mission to do what I can.

My one rescue contact has just taken in 2 dogs this week
and is full up. He indicated the rescue in my area is prone
to telling people to take the dog to a shelter and they'll
evaluate it there. I REALLY don't want to do that. I
thought maybe I would go and do the eval myself, I'm
no expert but figured I'd take some high value treats and
see if I can brush him, play with his feet, walk him on 
leash, things like that. Then there is a possibility of 
a foster home.

I know it's a long shot, but does anyone know anybody 
in the Forestville, Sonoma County area who might be able
to take this guy? I'm trying like mad to get more info, we
don't even know if he's neutered or not. My husband and
I are offering to "sponsor" this guy, pay for vet
and food bills, etc. until he finds his forever home. And I
will transport if that is needed.

Sorry for the long post, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not able to help but I think that your sponsoring this guy is a lovely idea.


----------

